

Silicon Valley Fights Order to Pay Bigger Settlement in Hiring Case - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/06/technology/silicon-valley-fights-order-to-pay-bigger-settlement-in-hiring-case.html

======
TheCowboy
A settlement this small spread among companies like this looks weak. It would
seem to have little punitive effect in preventing companies from engaging in
anti-competitive behavior. It might actually encourage this practice across
more industries when they see how easy they got off.

Competition between firms benefiting everyone is fundamental to having a
healthy growing economy. It simply cannot be dismissed as a function of the
free market to allow this form of collusion.

